# Kt total security



## kumarn_2004 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am using internet a lot. I would like to buy a single user K7 TOTAL SECURITY  for my laptop. May I buy it?


----------



## satinder (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 16, 2016)

Instead buy Kaspersky/ESET.


----------

